# Complete List of MLB Farm Systems



## garnetpalmetto

Based on a post of mine in another thread, I thought it might not be a bad idea to have this up and stickied for a multitude of reasons - general baseball knowledge, trip planning, etc.


*MLB**Triple-A**Double-A**High-A**Low-A**Arizona Diamondbacks (Phoenix, AZ)*Reno Aces (Reno, NV)Amarillo Sod Poodles (Amarillo, TX)Hillsboro Hops (Hillsboro, OR)Visalia Rawhide (Visalia, CA)*Atlanta Braves (Atlanta, GA)*Gwinnett Stripers (Lawrenceville, GA)Mississippi Braves (Pearl, MS)Rome Braves (Rome, GA)Augusta GreenJackets (N. Augusta, SC)*Baltimore Orioles (Baltimore, MD)*Norfolk Tides (Norfolk, VA)Bowie Baysox (Bowie, MD)Aberdeen IronBirds (Aberdeen, MD)Delmarva Shorebirds (Salisbury, MD)*Boston Red Sox (Boston, MA)*Worcester Red Sox (Worcester, MA)Portland Sea Dogs (Portland, ME)Greenville Drive (Greenville, SC)Salem Red Sox (Salem, VA)*Chicago Cubs (Chicago, IL)*Iowa Cubs (Des Moines, IA)Tennessee Smokies (Kodak, TN)South Bend Cubs (South Bend, IN)Myrtle Beach Pelicans (Myrtle Beach, SC)*Chicago White Sox (Chicago, IL)*Charlotte Knights (Charlotte, NC)Birmingham Barons (Birmingham, AL)Winston-Salem Dash (Winston-Salem, NC)Kannapolis Cannon Ballers (Kannapolis, NC)*Cincinnati Reds (Cincinnati, OH)*Louisville Bats (Louisville, KY)Chattanooga Lookouts (Chattanooga, TN)Dayton Dragons (Dayton, OH)Daytona Tortugas (Daytona Beach, FL)*Cleveland Guardians (Cleveland, OH)*Columbus Clippers (Columbus, OH)Akron RubberDucks (Akron, OH)Lake County Captains (Eastlake, OH)Lynchburg Hillcats (Lynchburg, VA)*Colorado Rockies (Denver, CO)*Albuquerque Isotopes (Albuquerque, NM)Hartford Yard Goats (Hartford, CT)Spokane Indians (Spokane, WA)Fresno Grizzlies (Fresno, CA)*Detroit Tigers (Detroit, MI)*Toledo Mud Hens (Toledo, OH)Erie SeaWolves (Erie, PA)West Michigan Whitecaps (Comstock Park, MI)Lakeland Flying Tigers (Lakeland, FL)*Houston Astros (Houston, TX)*Sugar Land Space Cowboys (Sugar Land, TX)Corpus Christi Hooks (Corpus Christi, TX)Asheville Tourists (Asheville, NC)Fayetteville Woodpeckers (Fayetteville, NC)*Kansas City Royals (Kansas City, MO)*Omaha Storm Chasers (Omaha, NE)Northwest Arkansas Naturals (Springdale, AR)Quad Cities River Bandits (Davenport, IA)Columbia Fireflies (Columbia, SC)*Los Angeles Angels (Anaheim, CA)*Salt Lake Bees (Salt Lake City, UT)Rocket City Trash Pandas (Madison, AL)Tri-City Dust Devils (Pasco, WA)Inland Empire 66ers (San Bernardino, CA)*Los Angeles Dodgers (Los Angeles, CA)*Oklahoma City Dodgers (Oklahoma City, OK)Tulsa Drillers (Tulsa, OK)Great Lakes Loons (Midland, MI)Rancho Cucamonga Quakes (Rancho Cucamonga, CA)*Miami Marlins (Miami, FL)*Jacksonville Jumbo Shrimp (Jacksonville, FL)Pensacola Blue Wahoos (Pensacola, FL)Beloit Sky Carp (Beloit, WI)Jupiter Hammerheads (Jupiter, FL)*Milwaukee Brewers (Milwaukee, WI)*Nashville Sounds (Nashville, TN)Biloxi Shuckers (Biloxi, MS)Wisconsin Timber Rattlers (Appleton, WI)Carolina Mudcats (Zebulon, NC)*Minnesota Twins (Minneapolis, MN)*St. Paul Saints (St. Paul, MN)Wichita Wind Surge (Wichita, KS)Cedar Rapids Kernels (Cedar Rapids, IA)Fort Myers Mighty Mussels (Fort Myers, FL)*New York Mets (New York, NY)*Syracuse Mets (Syracuse, NY)Binghamton Rumble Ponies (Binghamton, NY)Brooklyn Cyclones (Brooklyn, NY)St. Lucie Mets (St. Lucie, FL)*New York Yankees (New York, NY)*Scranton/Wilkes-Barre RailRiders (Moosic, PA)Somerset Patriots (Bridgewater Township, NJ)Hudson Valley Renegades (Wappingers Falls, NY)Tampa Tarpons (Tampa, FL)*Oakland Athletics (Oakland, CA)*Las Vegas Aviators (Summerlin, NV)Midland RockHounds (Midland, TX)Lansing Lugnuts (Lansing, MI)Stockton Ports (Stockton, CA)*Philadelphia Phillies (Philadelphia, PA)*Lehigh Valley IronPigs (Allentown, PA)Reading Fightin Phils (Reading, PA)Jersey Shore BlueClaws (Lakewood, NJ)Clearwater Threshers (Clearwater, FL)*Pittsburgh Pirates (Pittsburgh, PA)*Indianapolis Indians (Indianapolis, IN)Altoona Curve (Altoona, PA)Greensboro Grasshoppers (Greensboro, NC)Bradenton Marauders (Bradenton, FL)*San Diego Padres (San Diego, CA)*El Paso Chihuahuas (El Paso, TX)San Antonio Missions (San Antonio, TX)Fort Wayne TinCaps (Fort Wayne, IN)Lake Elsinore Storm (Lake Elsinore, CA)*San Francisco Giants (San Francisco, CA)*Sacramento River Cats (Sacramento, CA)Richmond Flying Squirrels (Richmond, VA)Eugene Emeralds (Eugene, OR)San Jose Giants (San Jose, CA)*Seattle Mariners (Seattle, WA)*Tacoma Rainiers (Tacoma, WA)Arkansas Travelers (N. Little Rock, AR)Everett AquaSox (Everett, WA)Modesto Nuts (Modesto, CA)*St. Louis Cardinals (St. Louis, MO)*Memphis Redbirds (Memphis, TN)Springfield Cardinals (Springfield, MO)Peoria Chiefs (Peoria, IL)Palm Beach Cardinals (Palm Beach, FL)*Tampa Bay Rays (St. Petersburg, FL)*Durham Bulls (Durham, NC)Montgomery Biscuits (Montgomery, AL)Bowling Green Hot Rods (Bowling Green, KY)Charleston RiverDogs (Charleston, SC)*Texas Rangers (Arlington, TX)*Round Rock Express (Round Rock, TX)Frisco RoughRiders (Frisco, TX)Hickory Crawdads (Hickory, NC)Down East Wood Ducks (Kinston, NC)*Toronto Blue Jays (Toronto, ON)*Buffalo Bisons (Buffalo, NY)New Hampshire Fisher Cats (Manchester, NH)Vancouver Canadians (Vancouver, BC)Dunedin Blue Jays (Dunedin, FL)*Washington Nationals (Washington, DC)*Rochester Red Wings (Rochester, NY)Harrisburg Senators (Harrisburg, PA)Wilmington Blue Rocks (Wilmington, DE)Fredericksburg Nationals (Fredericksburg, VA)


----------



## bluesfan94

I almost did it two summers ago, but one summer I'm going to road trip the Cardinals minor league system save for State College/Palm Beach


----------



## Dog

I'm moving closer to Lynchburg Hillcats. They are a Class A-Advanced team in the Carolina League and currently are a farm team of the Cleveland Indians. Probably go to few games next year!


----------



## garnetpalmetto

Dog said:


> I'm moving closer to Lynchburg Hillcats. They are a Class A-Advanced team in the Carolina League and currently are a farm team of the Cleveland Indians. Probably go to few games next year!




I've been up to there once and it's not a bad park. They're still tied with the Indians and will remain so for at least another two years.


----------



## garnetpalmetto

OP is updated post affiliation dance-2018. Teams who're rebranding and whose new names haven't been announced have been designated as "???"


----------



## New Jersey

garnetpalmetto said:


> OP is updated post affiliation dance-2018. Teams who're rebranding and whose new names haven't been announced have been designated as "???"




The Tampa Yankees are now the Tampa Tarpons in homage to the original team and reflecting the Yanks' effort to give the minor league clubs their own identities.

Tampa Tarpons - Wikipedia

Tampa Tarpons (1957–1988) - Wikipedia


----------



## garnetpalmetto

New Jersey said:


> The Tampa Yankees are now the Tampa Tarpons in homage to the original team and reflecting the Yanks' effort to give the minor league clubs their own identities.
> 
> Tampa Tarpons - Wikipedia
> 
> Tampa Tarpons (1957–1988) - Wikipedia




Good catch - forgot to make that update!


----------



## garnetpalmetto

A long overdue update has been completed to reflect the new look of Minor League Baseball and changes in affiliations/classifications


----------

